# A Certain Type of Advertising



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Are you in the Chicago area? Do you like nummy pastries? How about impeccable cleanliness in EVERY SINGLE TANK? By which I mean NO micro-bubbles, NO sickness (not even in the quarantine tanks), active fish, and CRYSTAL clear tanks. Then as long as you don't mind a limited selection (which is circumvented by the fact that they special order fish and corals), this is the store for you! The owner seems to always be in the store and has some amazing fresh water as well as some equally amazing salt water. They'll even buy frags, for cash! (I think... They do want for you to email a picture first, so that they know you're not selling them crap for cash. That way they don't have to say, "Uh, we don't want this frag. By now!") The best part, they don't try to shove anything down your throat! The owner himself even said that a certain deal I'm watching over the internet was great and recommended that I get it! Sure signs that the store would rather have happy hobbyists than a few (Or a few hundred) bucks. 

Pros: Friendly, helpful, clean, actually care about you, buy frags, will special order, excellent coral selection, bakery less than 400 feet away, etc.

Cons: It isn't near you!

So you're asking... What's the address? Why it's "839 Waukegan Road, Deerfield IL"

It's called Fish Planet! Be there or be square! (Like a Boxfish!) :fun:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

What is the purpose of this post? Do you represent these fish stores?


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

funlad3 said:


> nummy


Good signs of a spammer are evident, but the word "nummy" is uncommon to be used by spammers :lol:


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Sorry!*

No! Not a spammer! Sorry! Sorry! I just went to the store a few days ago and thought it was great! Sorry if this post is against any of the rules of this site (By all means, delete it if it is! Just not Me!:-() I just thought that a family owned store with no one else in it would enjoy some business, is all. Again, sorry if the counts as spam, and if it is, Moderators, please do delete it (I don't know how!) Sorry!

Me->:chair:<-You (Feel free to continue!)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Actually, while this does border on the edge of spam, it is also welcome news. It's always nice to hear about a new independent store that does things right for a change. I don't see any reason to delete this, and in fact, I think I just got an idea for a new sticky thread in which we can all post about our favorite local stores and review them.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Sounds good... I definately have plugged my store more than once on this forum... I've just never started a thread about it


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Again, sorry for the semi-spammerness. If you do make a sticky for stores, it should definitely be called "Spam in a Can". Does anyone second this notion?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

When you find someplace nice, you want to tell someone. Go for it. As long as posts for personal gain are in the right section and you are not selling shoes or cell phones.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay then, it's a go as soon as I figure out the best place for it.
It won't be called spam in a can, though.

Water Hole is probably best, but I'm going with general freshwater


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Ohh. Darn.


----------

